# please help! I think my Axie is morphing!



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

about a month back, i rescued a 3 month old Axolotl. He (or she) was in a REALLY bad state for one that is meant to be 3 months old. He was only ever fed twice a week on Liquifry, so i would be surprised if he ever ate at all, and he was only one inch long when i got him. Within about 2 weeks he grew to two inches, got his colouring (he is wild coloured, but was nearly transparent when i first got him) and was swimming about loads and eating lots of brine shrimp. However, the past week and a half he has been sick.. His gills started to shrink, his colour started to dissapear and he has been spending more and more time at the surface of the water. Today, i discovered his tail is alot thinner, and there is alot of definition between his head and body, he looks a hell of alot like a salamander, with just a tiny nub where his gills were and no fin on his tail. I found out his PH was a bit high and have been using a ph drop, but i guess its not been working...
Is there any way to save him? How do i care for a morphed axie?! I need help fast, i dont want him to drown or anything, if i can save him i will do or buy anything i need as wuickly as i can, so please please any advice is appreciated, i just want to save Squishy, he had a hard start in life and i was so hoping i could turn him into a nice strong Axie.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

are you sure it wasnt a baby of another species instead?


----------



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

Well i am fairly sure he is an axie but i guess i cant say for sure. The girl apparently got him because the shop she went in had Axolotls ( i know this much is true as ive seen them selling Axies) and apparently they bred, and when the spawn hatched they were going to flush them all down the toilet, so she saved one, and then decided she didnt want it, and gave him to me.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would get him in a set up where he can get out of the water if he needs to if he is morphing as he could drown. if he does come out then just look up a care sheet for Tiger salamanders and the care should be about the same.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It may not be that it's morphing it may be that it is ill or suffering from something in it's husbandry. The gills can shrink for a number of reasons but I would look closely at the ammonia levels etc. as the first point of call.


----------



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate are all fine, the PH is a little high but i have used PH dropper, but, as i said, his gills did shrink but also his head changed shape and his tail is now rounder and has no fin on it. his oxygen is fine too and his pump is working fine. He is on brineshrimp, as he refuses to eat anything else, but thats about all. Will he be ok for a night? I put a new ornament in there which slightly pokes out the water incase he needs air, but as all the shops are closed now i cant do anything else for him, will get him a new tank with a 50/50 water soil base tomorrow, and see how he gets on? he is spending LOTS of time gasping at the surface, until i put his new ornament and now he is on top of it breathing out of water.


----------



## aversaurus (Nov 4, 2010)

i have kept tiger salamanders for years and _axolotls and a quite a few have morphed but yours sounds very quick and small.but it can happin like that.as long as you give it a area it can climb out you will be fine .once the gills have gone its dry tank with a large water bowl time.good luck
_


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

If you can, upload pics to photobucket and then use the url code to post pictures on here, give people an idea on what it looks like etc. hope hes ok


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Moshi said:


> Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate are all fine, the PH is a little high but i have used PH dropper, but, as i said, his gills did shrink but also his head changed shape and his tail is now rounder and has no fin on it. his oxygen is fine too and his pump is working fine. He is on brineshrimp, as he refuses to eat anything else, but thats about all. Will he be ok for a night? I put a new ornament in there which slightly pokes out the water incase he needs air, but as all the shops are closed now i cant do anything else for him, will get him a new tank with a 50/50 water soil base tomorrow, and see how he gets on? he is spending LOTS of time gasping at the surface, until i put his new ornament and now he is on top of it breathing out of water.


 
Whats in this PH Drop is it a chemical used for treating tropical fish tanks?

Im sure you are aware as Axolotls are classed as amphibians no fish medicines can be used, Axolotls are super sensitive to any changes in the water, the most i ever put in is there de-chlorinator when i do my water changes.

Ive had a few badly treated axolotls in the past with the same problems your on is showing that have came through (ive never lost a axolotl so far), I would personnaly fridge him for a while and sort out his tank.

I can pass you the link later if you want its on my laptop at home.

How long did you leave it for to cycle before introducing the axolotl?


----------



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't have to cycle it, they gave me him in the tank he was already in, as was.

What is the best way to lower PH in the tank then? besides using stuff. It was sold to me by a reptile and aquatic shop, the guy said he had Axie's himself and he has had to use it, i really thought it would be fine...sorry..

He started to change shape before then though, which was what led me to testing the Ph, Nitrate, Amonia and Nitrite.

Well... I will try and take a picture of him in a moment, currently, he is sitting on top of the ornament i gave him with his head out the water. He has gone black again and has white spots on him, and a white stripe down his back... Until i can get a picture of him i hope the description helps..

As for moving him into a salamander set up rather than an aquatic one i am all sorted, i have set one up today ready, just want to confirm he is definately morphed/morphing. I would hate to move him when he dosent need it and sufforcate him! but.. i don't want to move him too late and drown him either... right now.. i am about to take some more water out the tank he is currently in, so he has the choice of being in the water or sitting on his log, is that ok? until I move him and stuff.


----------



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

and yes please, the link would be great ^-^
Just going to try and get a picture of him now, if i can.


----------



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

here are two pictures of him, the first one was taken about two weeks ago, while he was still fine, the second one is him today, it's a little fuzzy, but you can see a big difference in the two. In the second one he has no gills and a much thinner tail, etc.

Hope this helps..

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy350/Moshi_The_Puppy/beforemorph.jpg

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy350/Moshi_The_Puppy/squishy.jpg


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

he's tiny bless him!

i'm no expert, but that looks a lot like a salamander to me!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Moshi said:


> here are two pictures of him, the first one was taken about two weeks ago, while he was still fine, the second one is him today, it's a little fuzzy, but you can see a big difference in the two. In the second one he has no gills and a much thinner tail, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> ...


Judging by the 2nd pic I'd get him out of the water asap.
Move him to a very shallow set up with a gentle slope up to some land area using gravel then cover that with moss so it keeps moist until it's fully morphed, I did this with my baby fire sals.


----------



## aversaurus (Nov 4, 2010)

yes thats a _Salamander or newt of some sort id get it out of the water .or sort the tank so it can get out very __Easily.are you sure it was a __Axolot.i have never seem one that small morf.
_


----------



## aversaurus (Nov 4, 2010)

i think its some type of newt.once its fully formed it should be _obvious._


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

It looks like it may be a fire bellied newt. I would put it on damp paper in a covered container, make sure it is secure because they can climb .


----------



## aversaurus (Nov 4, 2010)

yes i would go with firebellied newt to.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Moshi said:


> http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy350/Moshi_The_Puppy/beforemorph.jpg
> 
> http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy350/Moshi_The_Puppy/squishy.jpg


Hi Moshi,

The shop you got your 'Axolotl' from, they don't by chance sell Alpine newts (formerly) Triturus alpestris) do they? Cheers, Al


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

that looks like an alpine newt to me!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

clairethorn said:


> that looks like an alpine newt to me!


Well...


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

I would put a lot and lot of money on being an alpine newt...mine looked exactly the same when I raised them from spawn.


----------



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi 
I've moved him into a new tank, he seems very happy now, he has been running around on the soil loads! I am a little concerned. he seems to be breathing very fast - is that normal? or is there a problem? 
Here is two pictures, a much clearer picture of him, and a picture of his new tank, as i would like to know exactly what he is, as, i really don't think he is an axie anymore, not even a morphed one, his colour looks all wrong to me? and also wether his tank his right? I know the water has soil in it, that was an accident that happened when i put him in the tank (i placed him in the water on a rock as that is what he is used to, did not want to just dump him on the soil)

Thanks guys  sorry for all the questions! I just want to do the best by him and make COMPLETELY sure he is getting what he needs  I was just told he was an axie, but, i think he does look alot like a newt, so confirmation is good

and thanks guys for the suggestion of alpine newt! i will go look those up now 

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy350/Moshi_The_Puppy/squishymorph.jpg

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy350/Moshi_The_Puppy/squishytank.jpg


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Moshi said:


> Hi
> I've moved him into a new tank, he seems very happy now, he has been running around on the soil loads! I am a little concerned. he seems to be breathing very fast - is that normal? or is there a problem?
> Here is two pictures, a much clearer picture of him, and a picture of his new tank, as i would like to know exactly what he is, as, i really don't think he is an axie anymore, not even a morphed one, his colour looks all wrong to me? and also wether his tank his right? I know the water has soil in it, that was an accident that happened when i put him in the tank (i placed him in the water on a rock as that is what he is used to, did not want to just dump him on the soil)
> 
> ...


Might point out that when, having seen your earlier photos, i was asking earlier in the thread whether the shop you got your suspected 'Axolotl' from sold Alpine's, it was my way of saying that it IS an alpestris (Alpine) you have rather than a mexicanum (Axolotl). Quite a few of us on here keep alpestris (i keep 3 subspecies myself), and there is also a wealth of information on this species available on the net. Any questions on raising them, please feel free to fire away, there are quite a few members on here that will be available to offer yourself the correct advice. Cheers, Al


----------



## Moshi (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't get him from a shop, rescued him from someone that got him from a shop as a baby, and she (as i have since found out) ASSUMED he was an axolotl. I asked her at the time if she was sure.. what with pretty much every salamander baby looking like an axie... she said 'yes, the shop said he is an axolotl, they were going to flush him as they didnt have room' but she told me when i questioned her today, that she was not told he was an axie, she just assumed so. I am a little irked at her... not because i care what species he is as such.. i love all animals.. just that, had she informed me she didnt know for sure earlier, i could have gotten a better idea of what he was earlier and then prepared for the move earlier, and of course known wether i was giving him the correct care or not. -le sigh-

Thanks for the confirmation though  any idea what gener he is? or what kind of alpine? Or is he too young/tiny to tell? Also... is he an ok size then, what with him being a baby newt rather than an axie? he measures now at just under 2 inches, and is REALLY TINY looking, someone told me to feed him waxworms, but looking at the size of him, he would struggle on a small silent cricket! so Waxworms are out of the question...

Is his tank ok? what does he eat now? crickets? or still brine shrimp?ohh.... im seriously worried im going to do something wrong and kill him... imma go on amazon methinks.. and buy a book on newts asap.

thank you all again 

So sorry i am bombarding you all with questions.. i feel like a n00b lol...this just took me by surprise... i was all like 'lalalala... i have an axolo...OMG! WHY THE HELL DOES HE LOOK SUSPICIOUSLY LIKE A SALAMANDER?! GAH! PANIC!'
...


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Moshi said:


> I didn't get him from a shop, rescued him from someone that got him from a shop as a baby, and she (as i have since found out) ASSUMED he was an axolotl. I asked her at the time if she was sure.. what with pretty much every salamander baby looking like an axie... she said 'yes, the shop said he is an axolotl, they were going to flush him as they didnt have room' but she told me when i questioned her today, that she was not told he was an axie, she just assumed so. I am a little irked at her... not because i care what species he is as such.. i love all animals.. just that, had she informed me she didnt know for sure earlier, i could have gotten a better idea of what he was earlier and then prepared for the move earlier, and of course known wether i was giving him the correct care or not. -le sigh-
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation though  any idea what gener he is? or what kind of alpine? Or is he too young/tiny to tell? Also... is he an ok size then, what with him being a baby newt rather than an axie? he measures now at just under 2 inches, and is REALLY TINY looking, someone told me to feed him waxworms, but looking at the size of him, he would struggle on a small silent cricket! so Waxworms are out of the question...
> 
> ...


Alot for me to answer at this time of night i'm afraid, i'm just off to bed - sorry!. What i will say is this though, my gut feeling looking at the initial _larvae_ pic was that it was the Italian subspecies apuanus, but that was just a gut feeling. But having read your above post through tired eyes states that it has pretty much morphed out at around 2'', which would certainly put them in the apuanus bracket rather than the nominate alpestris which typically morph at half the size, around an inch or so. Plus the second photo shows the gill-less alpestris metamorph swimming around comfortably under water, not unheard of with French alpestris for example but certainly much more in keeping with apuanus, or indeed the Swiss alpestris. Anyway, the important thing is that you now know what species you now have in your possession. I will have a look at the new pics tomorrow morning. Cheers, Al


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

dont feel silly asking so many questions, its really lovely that you care so much! i'm glad that he morphed once you got him in your care, by the sound of it i dont think your friend would have had a clue what to do.

i'm not an expert on alpine newts, but i have a few other newt species that will eat small crickets, small bits of chopped up worm, small calci-worms, lesser waxworms, basically anything thats small enough! oh and i also give the more aquatic ones bloodworm and tubiflex which i get in frozen cubes.

he's very cute by the way!


----------

